# Grundsätzliches zu Steuerung mit CoDeSys



## fazendanova (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier und habe einige ganz grundsätzliche Fragen zum Aufbau einer Steuerung mit Codesys bzw. TwinCAT.

Wir möchten eine Steuerung auf Mikroprozessorbasis (kleines LCD , 8 Tasten, 16 digitale I/O's , 1 DC-Motortreiber PWM) ersetzen durch eine SPS mit modularen I/O-Komponenten z.B. WAGO, mit Schrittmotorklemmen, Bedienung über Touchpanel.

Ich möchte gerne CoDeSys einsetzen da die Projekte dann relativ Hardwareunabhängig sind (bitte korrigiert mich andernfalls...)

Ich möchte ein modulares I/O-System einsetzen, die Vorteile da liegen auf der Hand.

Nun stellen sich mir als Anfänger ein paar Fragen:

- kann ich die Steuerung und Visualisierung auf einem günstigen Touchpanel, Tablet PC oder gar einem Navigerät  mit WinCE oder Linux und entsprechender Schnittstelle realisieren ?

- reicht dazu ein Buskoppler den ich über Ethernet mit dem Rechner verbinde ?

- wie sieht es aus mit den Kosten der Laufzeitmodule (Control RTE) aus ?

- kann ich bei CoDeSys den Steuerungsteil und den Visuteil mit dem selben Programm erledigen ?

- wie sieht es mit der Echtzeitfähigkeit solcher SoftSPS-Systeme aus ?
 das System braucht nicht sehr schnell zu sein, aber wenn ich eine Verzögerung von 50ms programmiere soll das nicht einmal 50ms sein und das nächste mal 100ms.

- Auf welcher Hardware läuft grundsätzlich CoDeSys (die Geräteliste kenne ich, aber da gibt es ja noch die Control RTE Laufzeitumgebung und worauf die überall läuft ist mir nicht klar ?

Wie gesagt bin ich da Einsteiger und will einfach mal abchecken wie so ein System aussehen könnte. Ich bin froh um jede Anregung.

Gruss Simon


----------



## fazendanova (13 Juni 2011)

*Also nochmal*

Ja wenn denn keiner antworten will führe ich halt 
Selbstgespräche...              

Mir ist schon klar dass das am einfachsten mit einem Buskontroller,
einem HMI touch panel (mit CoDeSys HMI vorinstalliert) am einfachsten ginge,
ich will nur abchecken was alles möglich ist und was am günstigsten ist.

Ihr könnt mich auch zusammensch****en wegen fehlender Kenntnisse oder
saudummen Fragen, ich möchte nur Informationen von Anwendern bezüglich
Hardware über preiswerte Lösung für eine SPS auf Basis CoDeSys mit einem
Touchpanel (5 - 6") und der Möglichkeit modular zu erweitern.



Gruss Simon


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

fazendanova schrieb:


> Ja wenn denn keiner antworten will führe ich halt
> Selbstgespräche...



Auch Programmierer haben ab und an frei 

Leider kann ich dir zu deinen Fragen nicht viel antworten.



bike


----------



## GLT (13 Juni 2011)

fazendanova schrieb:


> - kann ich die Steuerung und Visualisierung auf einem günstigen Touchpanel, Tablet PC oder gar einem Navigerät  mit WinCE oder Linux und entsprechender Schnittstelle realisieren ?


Kann man - aber warum sollte man eine Steuerung in ein Tablet/Navi implementieren?


fazendanova schrieb:


> - reicht dazu ein Buskoppler den ich über Ethernet mit dem Rechner verbinde ?


Wenn dies das gewünschte Medium ist..



fazendanova schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein modulares I/O-System einsetzen, die Vorteile da liegen auf der Hand.


Warum Soft-SPS u. nicht die Controller?
Die Programmhardwareunabhängigkeit entsteht durch die Art der Programmierung und Portabilität auf Steuerungssysteme und nicht durch die zwanghafte Verwendung einer Soft-SPS-Lösung.



fazendanova schrieb:


> Ja wenn denn keiner antworten will führe ich halt Selbstgespräche...


Soll ja auch für die Intensivforumisten mal ein Leben ausserhalb von Forum/Inet&Co. geben - schonmal dran gedacht?


----------



## gloeru (14 Juni 2011)

fazendanova schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nun stellen sich mir als Anfänger ein paar Fragen:
> 
> - kann ich die Steuerung und Visualisierung auf einem günstigen Touchpanel, Tablet PC oder gar einem Navigerät  mit WinCE oder Linux und entsprechender Schnittstelle realisieren ?


Ja das kann man unter gewissen Umständen, habe ich schon gemacht... Ich habe es immer via Remote-Desktop-Verbindung gelöst: http://www.gloeru-technics.ch/innovative-loesungen.html
Aber dabei immer daran denken, dass all diese Technologien nur begrentzt zuverlässig sind!

Ich verwende oft die CX10xx/CX5010 von Beckhoff, die hat einen DVI-I Anschluss drauf, da kann man auch einen normalen Bildschirm anschliessen (wenn es die Umgeng erlaubt)



fazendanova schrieb:


> - reicht dazu ein Buskoppler den ich über Ethernet mit dem Rechner verbinde ?


Entweder du hast eine "zentrale" SPS, und kommunizierts mit Echtzeit zu dem Buskoppler, oder umgekehrt, du nimmst ein Buscontroller, und der sendet dir nur die Visu/Parameter an dein PC



fazendanova schrieb:


> - wie sieht es aus mit den Kosten der Laufzeitmodule (Control RTE) aus ?


Da fragst du am Besten den Hersteller deines Vertrauens, bei HW ist die Runtime Lizenz meist dabei



fazendanova schrieb:


> - kann ich bei CoDeSys den Steuerungsteil und den Visuteil mit dem selben Programm erledigen ?


Ja



fazendanova schrieb:


> - wie sieht es mit der Echtzeitfähigkeit solcher SoftSPS-Systeme aus ?
> das System braucht nicht sehr schnell zu sein, aber wenn ich eine Verzögerung von 50ms programmiere soll das nicht einmal 50ms sein und das nächste mal 100ms.


Ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen, aber diese Frage fasziniert mich... Eine SoftSPS muss harte Echtzeit taugen, sonst geht das ganze nicht!

Meistens wird eine Zykluszeit von ca. 1ms gefahren, dazu kommen noch die Busverzögerungen...



fazendanova schrieb:


> - Auf welcher Hardware läuft grundsätzlich CoDeSys (die Geräteliste kenne ich, aber da gibt es ja noch die Control RTE Laufzeitumgebung und worauf die überall läuft ist mir nicht klar ?


Die SoftSPS gehört (für Anfänger) grundsätzlich auf vom Hersteller zugelassene Hardware...


----------



## Voxe (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

TwinCat oder CoDeSys ? Denke da ist schon ein Unterschied bei den einzelnen Vertreibern.

Will mal keine Werbung machen, aber schaue mal FIT-PC II (wird für Parkhausautomaten eingesetzt), schnuckeliger kleiner Rechner. Dann ein süßer Touch als Monitor. Bisschen TwinCAT und eine kleine Software als Visu. Da bist du für alles gut aufgestellt.

Gruß


----------



## fazendanova (14 Juni 2011)

*Danke erstmal*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Informationen   

Ich werde auf den einen oder anderen bestimmt noch zurückkommen...

Muss nun ein paar Websites abklappern...


Gruss Simon


----------



## thomas223 (9 September 2011)

*Fragen über Fragen!*

???CoDeSys???
Bei einer SPS Geht es doch auch darum Ausgänge zu schalten? 
Wie Funktioniert das bei einem FIT PC2???

Muss ich Codesys nicht irgendwo sagen welche geräte angeschlossen sind? Also Treiber zuweisen?

Ich Interessiere mich zurzeit für die Geräte von SABO für den Hausgebrauch, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wie das mit CoDeSys funktionieren soll!

Es tut mir leit wenn meine Fragen etwas Blöde sind aber ich komme aus der heilen Welt von Mitsubishi und Siemens und selbst dort sagt man dem Programm wo es später mal landet!

Danke dem der sich mit mir abgibt 

Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leit wenn meine Fragen etwas Blöde sind aber ich komme aus der heilen Welt von Mitsubishi und Siemens und selbst dort sagt man dem Programm wo es später mal landet!



Solange du keine hardwarespezifischen Bibliotheken verwendest, bist du bei Codesys ziemlich plattformunabgängig. Du musst "lediglich" deine E/As neu zuweisen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomas223 (10 September 2011)

???
wenn man das Programm auf einem PC laufen lässt, wie bekommt man dan wenigstens ein paar I/O drann?


----------



## gloeru (10 September 2011)

Dazu musst du irgend ein Bussystem deiner Wahl an den PC anschliessen. Bei Beckhoff nenne sich die Dinger Buskoppler:
http://beckhoff.ch/default.asp?bus_terminal/buskopl.htm (K-Bus)
http://beckhoff.ch/default.asp?ethercat/bus_coupler.htm (E-Bus)

Ich empfehle die einen Ethernet-Koppler (z.B. BK9000) Dahinter kannst du dann beliebig deine Klemmen anreihen, und eine Netzwerkkarte wird dein PC wohl haben.

Alternativ gibt PCI-Karten mit fast allen erdenklichen Bussystemen.

(Gibts übrigens auch bei anderen Hersteller als Beckhoff)


----------



## kaputt (11 September 2011)

Hi!
Archie Jacobs has made a video about Beckhoff that might be worth seeing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xUttaGaKhE

He has also started a development of a free, open HMI system:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHoPLYDVpa4&feature=related

I never used it myself, but I find it a bit facinating :wink:.

Kaputt


----------



## KGU (13 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> ???
> wenn man das Programm auf einem PC laufen lässt, wie bekommt man dan wenigstens ein paar I/O drann?



Wenn es ein PC mit Intel-Netzwerk-Karte ist, dann einfach TwinCAT drauf installieren. EtherCAT-Treiber auf der Netzwerk-Karte installieren. Buskopler mit den gewünschten Klemmen dahinter daran anschließen. Fertig


----------



## thomas223 (28 September 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Solange du keine hardwarespezifischen Bibliotheken verwendest, bist du bei Codesys ziemlich plattformunabgängig. Du musst "lediglich" deine E/As neu zuweisen.
> 
> Beckhoff ist doch noch CoDeSys 2.X oder??? wenn ich einen PT1000 eingang auslesen will ist das doch schon Hardware abhängig oder???
> wie oder wo weißt man die EAs zu???:TOOL:
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> Beckhoff ist doch noch CoDeSys 2.X oder??? wenn ich einen PT1000 eingang auslesen will ist das doch schon Hardware abhängig oder???
> wie oder wo weißt man die EAs zu???:TOOL:



Hardware unabhängig bezog sich auf die Zielplattform. Solange du Codesys "pur"  verwendest spielt es keine Rolle ob das Program auf einer Wago oder z.B. einer SEW-SPS läuft.

Und da Codesys die symbolische Programmierung wirklich unterstützt, ist dein PT1000 auch kein Thema (solange das Ausgabeformat der Analogbaugruppe gleich ist). Du weisst einfach entweder in der Steuerungskonfiguration oder bei den globalen Variablen der entsprechenden Variable (z.B. Kesseltemp) die entsprechende Hardware-Adresse zu.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (29 September 2011)

Hallo Forum,

welchen Netzwerkchip hat dieser "FIT PC2i" ?
Wo kann man das Teil in Deutschland kaufen?

Gruß FA


----------



## Voxe (29 September 2011)

Hallo,

http://www.fit-pc.com/web/purchase/resellers/

Ich habe allerdings gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die Teilchen in der Schweiz zu bestellen. Der gute Mann gibt sich richtig Mühe bei der Auswahl.
Sollte er eine technische Auskunft nicht parat haben, besorgt er kurzfristig die gesuchte Antwort. Selbst das OS-XP besorgt er.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## ecofly (13 Oktober 2011)

*Hausarbeit*

Morgen 
Ich bin vollkommener Leihe ! Muss jedoch eine Hausarbeit schreiben, in der ich kurz und kompakt unterschiede zwischen Codesys und Twincat darstellen muss. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung von garnichts (zweitsemester). Also kann mir jemand helfen indem er ganz ganz einfach die größten unterschiede und paralelen der beiden Programme auflistet ???

Danke


----------



## KGU (14 Oktober 2011)

ecofly schrieb:


> Morgen
> Ich bin vollkommener Leihe ! Muss jedoch eine Hausarbeit schreiben, in der ich kurz und kompakt unterschiede zwischen Codesys und Twincat darstellen muss.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung von garnichts (zweitsemester). Also kann mir jemand helfen indem er ganz ganz einfach die größten unterschiede und paralelen der beiden Programme auflistet ???
> 
> Danke



In der zweier Version der beiden Softwareumgebungen ist das Programmiersystem identisch. Hinter dem Beckhoff "PLCControl" versteckt sich ein CodeDeSys. Was anders ist sind die Laufzeitumgebungen. Da bietet Beckhoff ein paar Möglichkeiten mehr. Komplett verschieden sind die Tools für die Konfiguration der Hardware-Komponenten. Während es bei CoDeSys im Programmiersystem integriert ist, hat Beckhoff mit dem SystemManager ein eigenes seperates Tool (dies ist historisch bedingt und ändet sich mit der Version 3).

In der 3er Version der beiden Umgebungen verwendet Beckhoff nur noch die Editoren und den Compiler von CoDeSys. Diese wurden, ebenso wie der SystemManager, in den Rahmen vom Visual Studio integriert. Das Objekthändling etc. geschieht alles durch Beckhoff selber mit allen Vorteilen die dies mit sich bringt. So ist es in CoDeSys3 z.B. nur möglich ein ganzes Projekt zu speichern und nicht nur Änderungen in einzelnen POUs. 
Darüber hinaus unterstützt Beckhoff mit TwinCAT3 auch aktiv Multicore. Mit anderen Worten, die einzelnen SPS-Module können frei auf die für die Echtzeitnutzung freigebenen Kerne verteilt werden. Die Anzahl an Modulen (SPS-Laufzeiten) ist darüber hinaus auch nicht mehr begrenzt, sondern hängt vom Zielsystem ab (z.B. Größe des Arbeitsspeichers). Die Anzahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Tasks hat sich ebenfalls erhöht auf 65000. Im Hinblick auf das Engineering unterützt Beckhoff jetzt auch C++ und Matlab/Simulink. Diese beiden "Sprachen" stehen parallel zu den Sprachen der IEC 61131-3 zur Verfügung. Bei letzterer unterstützt Beckhoff (genau wie 3S) die 3. Edition der Norm, welche Mitte nächsten Jahres released wird. Wesentlicher Bestandteil der Änderungen in der Norm ist die unterstütung der Objektorientierung.


----------

